# Clay Mine, Sheffield, February 2020



## Wakey Lad (Feb 2, 2020)

Solo visit in the rain. The hillside was shall we say, very slippy!

About 100mts into the mine there appears to be some fairly substantial roof falls - Not wanting to die, i thought it best to turn back but i would imagine the workings beyond this point could be vast. 



Bit of history stolen off the web

During the 1800s Sheffield became an important producer of refractory bricks for the steel industry. The bricks were made from ganister and fire-clay from the Stannington pot clay seam and were used to line the furnaces. 

Many ganister and fire-clay mines existed in the area supplying the local firms which sprang up in the district to produce the bricks. 

Refractory production ceased in the area in the 1990s. Wraggs and Marshalls along with Dysons at nearby Stannington, specialised in manufacturing fire-clay based casting pit refractory holloware for the steel industry worldwide. Carblox, part of the Marshall group, shared the Storrs Bridge Works site manufacturing carbon blocks for use in hearths in blast furnaces. 





































































Thanks For Looking​


----------



## HughieD (Feb 2, 2020)

Great work mate.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Feb 3, 2020)

Oooooh Yesssss !! Gimmee some of dat !!
Nice work matey !!


----------



## bemorephotos (Jul 18, 2020)

Now that looks really good!!


----------

